# Went to Doc and....



## Short (Oct 4, 2002)

He does indeed suspect a hiatel Hernia. He ordered a upper GI for this Monday. He also said that he thinks I could be having a lot of anxiety due to fear. So he puts me on Zoloft. YUCK! I took one pill and that was enough. I had nasuea (which I had prior so this just made worst) horrible diareah, shaky hands and a terrible case of the jitters. So I stopped taking it, only one pill mind you and now I am terribly ill. I have horrible pains in my chest and this odd sensation in my jaw, like right where your ear and jaw bone meet. ??? what is this? I woke up this morning vomiting sour acid, and having severe D! Also had the body aches, chills, and dizzy feeling. I would think that this is a flu, but somehow I don't think so. For one I have felt bad for weeks now, and it's just getting worst. I called my doc, I'm waiting to here back. This really is not a good feeling. Could it be an effect to one little zoloft? Only 25mgs?? I think not. We'll see. Can I be well now????Not feeling goodShort


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi again Short,Glad to hear that your doc has ordered an upper GI for you. I am pretty sure based on what you have said that he will find that you have GERD and possibly a Hiatus Hernia, they do often occur together (I have both myself).Not sure what to say about the Zoloft tablets. Some of what you experienced could have been due to the tablet, but I don't think all of it would. I know I react badly to Valium. I took one tablet once and never again. I felt like I was drunk and totally out of it. I did not get nausea or other pains though, so I don't know there. Hopefully the doctor will be able to tell you more. Unfortunately, sometimes you need to try a few different kinds of meds before you find one that works well for you and that you don't have any nasty side effects from.I know what you mean about wanting to feel well too. I have been waiting for 2 months already for gallbladder surgery and still have a little more than another month to wait yet. I will be so glad to get it over with. I have to be soooo ultra careful about what I eat! I have not touched even a tiny bit of chocolate now for more weeks than I can remember!All I can say is hang in there! Hopefully the doc will be able to do more for you after you have the upper GI tests.In the mean time, try some over the counter remedies for the acid. Talk to the pharmacist about what might be best for you, they know more than I would. Do be careful of peppermint flavoured remedies though as they can make reflux worse.Hope you will be feeling better soon.


----------

